# My wife bought me a watch box



## AAMC

It's in the bedroom but the problem is I can't use it until my birhtday (June, 4th) o|

Anyway it's a leather Windrose for 8 Watches and a place to store my Hirsch Straps :-!

stock picture until June 4th....I'll post the SOTC in the new box after


----------



## Der Biermeister

very nice -- enjoy. That looks to be either cherry or mahogany?

I love nice wood boxes.


----------



## AAMC

Der Biermeister said:


> very nice -- enjoy. That looks to be either cherry or mahogany?
> 
> I love nice wood boxes.


nop it's made of leather (looks like wood on this pic though)


----------



## fasthandssam

looks great! Will look even cooler filled with bad ass watches  - congrats!


----------



## Big Orange

Very nice, congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Al.

Nice looking box! Your watches will enjoy their new home


----------



## bencayetano

Congrats to a fellow June baby!

Nice box! I've been planning to pick one up myself...I think I'm leaning towards a glass top since I like to look at them...lol.


----------



## Aphid

You have obviously chosen the perfect woman to marry.


----------



## Likestheshiny

Anyone care to recommend some watch boxes? I clearly need one, since I have watches littering my apartment. I have no idea what the good brands are, though, or what the "best" value is. Everything looks fine in an online picture, but I suspect a lot of watch boxes look pretty shoddy up close. I'm not looking for anything fancy, but I'd prefer that it not look cheap, either, since there will be a couple of nice watches in it. Are glass-topped boxes common?

I know, I sound n00bish. But, to put things in perspective, the only watch box I've seen in person any time recently was at Bed, Bath & Beyond. It was... not impressive. Just a point to the preferred brands would be helpful.

(And now I'm off to Google the Op's birthday present...)


----------



## spronston

Likestheshiny said:


> Anyone care to recommend some watch boxes? ...... Just a point to the preferred brands would be helpful.


I can't really help with suggestions for "preferred brands", however I purchased one like this and am very satisfied with the quality.


----------



## Dixan

Likestheshiny said:


> Anyone care to recommend some watch boxes? I clearly need one, since I have watches littering my apartment. I have no idea what the good brands are, though, or what the "best" value is. Everything looks fine in an online picture, but I suspect a lot of watch boxes look pretty shoddy up close. I'm not looking for anything fancy, but I'd prefer that it not look cheap, either, since there will be a couple of nice watches in it. Are glass-topped boxes common?
> 
> I know, I sound n00bish. But, to put things in perspective, the only watch box I've seen in person any time recently was at Bed, Bath & Beyond. It was... not impressive. Just a point to the preferred brands would be helpful.
> 
> (And now I'm off to Google the Op's birthday present...)


I've always found Wolf Designs products to be top-shelf. I just posted these two links last night, in another thread. You really can't go wrong with either, as you'd be getting exceptional boxes for very reasonable prices.

https://www.wolfdesigns.com/watch-boxes/15-piece-watch-box

https://www.wolfdesigns.com/watch-boxes/10-piece-watch-box

Good luck!


----------



## Formerguide

Very nice indeed! Not certain how you're going to manage waiting though. Perhaps you can sneak a watch in, late at night, just for research mind you... Congrats, and an early Happy Birthday as well!

Dan


----------



## marchone

Venlo.


----------



## Likestheshiny

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. All of the boxes mentioned so far seem quite nice (including the Op's). Venlo looks to be a bit more than I want to pay, but The Wolfdesigns and mapa wood boxes are inexpensive and consistently well-reviewed. The $55 10-watch Wolfdesign box is especially tempting, but then they also have a $165 10-watch box that seems much nicer and has a proper drawer for other jewelry. Ahhh.


----------



## dcdude

I'm on the hunt for a 10 watch case myself. Here's what I've narrowed it down to:

Julian at Poljot24.de probably has the nicest (top left), but I really want a lock to slow down the curious fingers of my 5 and 3 year olds: Poljot, Russische Uhren, Julian Kampmann - watch case for 10 wristwatches

Thanks for the previous link to the Wolf Design cases. The 10 watch version (middle left) may be a bargain at $55! I like how there are no hard dividers between each watch. I expect that this allow for some variation in watch size without needlessly enlarging the whole cabinet.

The Caddy Bay (top right) gets very good reviews, but I'm not wild about the looks and the back row watches have to share pillows. Seems like the middle watches would be a pain to remove and thus, not get used often:
http://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Displ...=UTF8&colid=YE5AJYRTFW2Z&coliid=I2511PLPA65N5

Tech Swiss Glass Top (middle right) looks good, but I'm nervous about the construction.
http://www.amazon.com/Watch-Storage...UTF8&colid=YE5AJYRTFW2Z&coliid=I3DREZ2KKDPNB3

Tech Swiss Solid Top (bottom) appears to have nicer hardware, but then you give away the glass "display" top, which I kinda like:http://www.amazon.com/Watches-Burlw...=UTF8&colid=YE5AJYRTFW2Z&coliid=IESLCBQSMLY4L

Felt bottom or "feet" would be helpful in minimizing the wear and tear on my dresser top.

Please share any additional thoughts and guidance. Thanks!


----------



## jeffmj

I like the glass top boxes too, since I'm also in the market for a new box. And that was a nice summary of some of the current offerings.

To pad the bottom of any of them, felt buttons are available at the hardware store, and at some large grocery stores. An alternative is to use a fancy towel or decorative doily under them.


----------



## Likestheshiny

> Thanks for the previous link to the Wolf Design cases. The 10 watch version (middle left) may be a bargain at $55! I like how there are no hard dividers between each watch. I expect that this allow for some variation in watch size without needlessly enlarging the whole cabinet.


Yeah, don't buy this. I was tempted by that $110 price discounted to $55, but it's absolutely not a $110 box. I'm not sure it's worth $55. The outside is fine, but the inside is cheap and flimsy. The "felt-ish" surfaces feel papery, and the supports under them feel like they're probably thick cardboard. The watch pillows aren't actually pillows, but rather hollow cardboard spacers (or maybe very thin plastic or wood?) covered with the same papery material. Because they're not stuffed, they have a fixed shape that wobbles in the slots, and they get permanent creases if you bend them. Also, the lid stays upright because of a thin piece of ribbon. But, this is a display-top box, and when you close it, there's a ribbon flopped down on top of your watches. So, it's hard to get a nice display out of the box, because the slightest movement jostles the "pillows" around so that the watches don't face the same way, and there's this ribbon laid out across some of them anyway.

Anyway, yeah, not an impressive watch box. Just about anything else on your list is probably better.

Wolf Designs' communication is also unimpressive. My confirmation for ordering was just a blank e-mail with a shipping receipt pdf attached. When it arrived with a broken clasp, their response to my e-mail about it was... just another blank e-mail with a shipping receipt pdf attached. No, "Thanks for buying from us." No, "Sorry we sent you a broken product, but we're sending you a replacement." I throw the broken one out, I guess, since they don't seem to want it back?

It would improve with better pillows, though. Does anyone know a good place to buy watch pillows, like, proper stuffed ones? With pillows that hold the watches properly and don't get permanently creased by a tight strap, this box might be something I use.


----------



## dcdude

Great review, Shiney! I'll be sure to remove the Wolf Designs products from my short list...thanks so much!


----------



## jeffmj

I just ordered this one off the web (didn't receive it yet). Now I need to get a bunch more watches to fill it up!

Tech Swiss: Watch Box for 20 Watches Cherry Matte Finish XL Extra Large Compartments Soft Cushions Clearance Window


----------



## Beau8

That's a good looking watch box, congrats!


----------



## dcdude

Current favorite, also from Caddy Bay. Glass top, individual pillows, 4.5/5 stars on Hamazon, $55:


----------



## kaka23

dcdude said:


> Current favorite, also from Caddy Bay. Glass top, individual pillows, 4.5/5 stars on Hamazon, $55:
> View attachment 761188


Hi, does Caddy Bay shipped worldwide? Payment by credit card?


----------



## Keiichi_

WOW!!! this looks very nice.


----------



## audiophiledave

I own the tech swiss at the bottom, good case for the money.


----------



## Average_Joe

dcdude said:


> Current favorite, also from Caddy Bay. Glass top, individual pillows, 4.5/5 stars on Hamazon, $55:


Hmmmm that's a cool looking watch box.


----------



## WillyLix

I wanted a 20 watch forever, didnt want to spend over $50....couldn't find anything close to what i needed. Ended up spending just under $100. got the best watch box ever from a reputable seller on ebay. check out the seller: acetimer. I got a 20watch box that fits watches up to 60mm. You'll find them with that in the description. they come in a few different wood types.


----------

